# Any Anglers on AAM ?



## Teabag (10 Sep 2008)

Are there any fishermen out there ? What and where ?

I like to fish for pike and other coarse fish. Sometimes trout. Some great lakes and rivers in Galway/Clare/Roscommon but I particularly like the River Suck for hardened pike.


----------



## Upstihaggity (11 Sep 2008)

There's got to me a joke in there somewhere?!!


----------



## Ancutza (11 Sep 2008)

There is particularly good fishing on the river which runs through the village in which I have my holiday home here in Romania.

I spent 4 days there 2 weeks ago with a friend of mine and we pulled in some great pike, one of about 5 kilos weight.  Other fish in the river include bream, perch, zander, carp up to 10 kilos and catfish which are really great eating.

Had some fabulous BBQs!


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Sep 2008)

Upstihaggity said:


> There's got to me a joke in there somewhere?!!



Very, very bold


----------



## bullbars (12 Sep 2008)

I fish in the suck as well. Good size pike if you can get them! Trout is plentiful but is strictly catch and release. Eel is plentiful but im not sure what you would use to catch them.


----------



## LDFerguson (12 Sep 2008)

Upstihaggity said:


> There's got to me a joke in there somewhere?!!


 
I just can't shake the feeling that this is actually a coded message about something else.


----------



## Upstihaggity (12 Sep 2008)

Exactly what I though too- seemed a bit random...but then again...it is shooting the breeze.

I do have a (slightly) puerile mind though


----------



## ninsaga (12 Sep 2008)

I actually spend alot of time on the banks of AAM fishing for valuable information


----------



## Teabag (12 Sep 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> I just can't shake the feeling that this is actually a coded message about something else.



You people are sick. I am reporting you to this crowd: [broken link removed]

River Suck is a famous pike river. 

Bullbars, worms will catch eels but they are disgusting creatures.


----------



## bullbars (12 Sep 2008)

Teabag said:


> Bullbars, worms will catch eels but they are disgusting creatures.


 
I had an eel starter in a restaurant last week and is was delicious, fish taste but texture was very like chicken.


----------



## Teabag (12 Sep 2008)

bullbars said:


> I had an eel starter in a restaurant last week and is was delicious, fish taste but texture was very like chicken.



There is a lake near me where they uses to 'promote' and then net eels in the 1970s and 1980s and then export them to France etc. Locals made a fortune from it.

But in the words of a well known actor... "Hey, sewer rat may taste like pumpkin pie, but I'd never know 'cause I wouldn't eat the filthy mud****"


----------



## Caveat (12 Sep 2008)

Have never fished but kind of interested - but only in a 'catching my own dinner' way.

Given seasons/general catch & release policy etc am I being optimistic that I would be able to regularly (and legally) fish in this way?

Willing to travel within the north east.


----------



## MOB (12 Sep 2008)

"Have never fished but kind of interested - but only in a 'catching my own dinner' way."

Go to one of the stocked rainbow trout fisheries like Rathbeggan lakes.  Fishing purists will say this is not real fishing (real fishing seems to consist of bringing home excuses as to why you caught no fish).  We bring our kids there sometimes - they always catch their dinner.


----------



## Teabag (12 Sep 2008)

Caveat said:


> Have never fished but kind of interested - but only in a 'catching my own dinner' way.
> 
> Given seasons/general catch & release policy etc am I being optimistic that I would be able to regularly (and legally) fish in this way?
> 
> Willing to travel within the north east.



You could also try sea fishing. Beach casting and shore rock fishing. Lots of different varieties of fish to be caught and with experience I imagine you would be quite successful.

There is very little catch and release policies with coarse fish (non trout/salmon). There are restrictions on pike catches on the Shannon waterways as far as I know. The eastern europeans tend to release absolutely nothing which can be a bit of a problem.


----------



## DavyJones (12 Sep 2008)

When I lived across the water we went down to Brighton and hired a boat and Skipper and went 50 miles out. Caught more fish than you could shake your rod at. Great day, great weather.


----------



## PMU (12 Sep 2008)

Let me get this straight - you guys go out and spend your leisure time trying to outwit fish? - the dumbest animals on the planet?


----------



## Ancutza (13 Sep 2008)

They're not animals. They're fish.


----------



## PMU (13 Sep 2008)

Ancutza said:


> They're not animals. They're fish.



*Fish* are aquatic vertebrate *animals *that are typically ectothermic (previously cold-blooded), covered with scales, and equipped with two sets of paired fins and several unpaired fins. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish

t


----------



## Teabag (14 Sep 2008)

PMU said:


> Let me get this straight - you guys go out and spend your leisure time trying to outwit fish? - the dumbest animals on the planet?



Thats right yes. Clearly you have never tried.


----------



## Murt10 (15 Sep 2008)

When I think of the time, money and energy I spent trying to catch my first salmon. I remember driving from Dublin to Galway early one morning and doing it in two hours, and that was before all the bypasses etc. We hit the road in spots, wouldn't try it now. .

Unfortunately I havn't been able to get out this year but usually go to Lough Sheelin and troll for trout. Don't catch many but normally catch loads of pike. Some big ones there. Catch and release.


Murt


----------



## Complainer (16 Sep 2008)

Murt10 said:


> When I think of the time, money and energy I spent trying to catch my first salmon. I remember driving from Dublin to Galway early one morning and doing it in two hours, and that was before all the bypasses etc. We hit the road in spots, wouldn't try it now. .



What kind of car was the salmon driving?


----------

